# Changing the background color on the guide



## Trehutch (Aug 9, 2007)

Is there any way to do this, The wife wants it darker. The current color scheme is light blue I would say. We watched the welcome tutorial on the HR20 and noticed that the GUI was quite a bit darker shade of blue. Is this a changeable option

Thanks!

Trevor


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There is no way to do this.


----------



## kwinston (Sep 8, 2007)

Trehutch said:


> Is there any way to do this, The wife wants it darker. The current color scheme is light blue I would say. We watched the welcome tutorial on the HR20 and noticed that the GUI was quite a bit darker shade of blue. Is this a changeable option
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Trevor


It was darker before a recent software update made it lighter. They think it is now easier to read. The welcome tutorial was most likely recorded back when it was still darker blue


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Dark sunglasses?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

This is still a wish list item to have the ability to change background colors.

Vote for this option.

OPTION to change color schemes or themes.


----------

